# It finally came out



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My B.vagans hid away when i first got it, it moulted a couple of weeks ago & still stayed hidden. Tonight i saw it out so grabbed a pic :2thumb:












Also fed my slings some meal worms & here's my tiny L.parahybana sling munching it's one.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet! I love it when I don't see a spider for ages, then a moult is thrown out of its hiding place - the anticipation of seeing the *new* spider once it emerges out is great. My P. cambridgei has been out a few times since its last moult but last night was the first time in yonks it had actually been out hunting a cricket, usually it waits and grabs lunch when it wanders too close without fully emerging, so watching it stealth around and then launch itself at dinner was a joy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hehehe your addicted chick XD


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hehehe your addicted chick XD



Yeah, think i need help :gasp:. Not sure what i'll be coming home with Saturday, will have to tell Lynda to stop me buying too much :lol2:. I am only planning on getting the adult A.chalcodes female, if i see something else i like then i "may" buy it :whistling2:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Yeah, think i need help :gasp:. Not sure what i'll be coming home with Saturday, will have to tell Lynda to stop me buying too much :lol2:. I am only planning on getting the adult A.chalcodes female, if i see something else i like then i "may" buy it :whistling2:.


Wish i could go but oh well


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Wish i could go but oh well



Is there anything you are after apart from the blocks? Any chilo's you would like etc... Can pick you up something :2thumb:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Is there anything you are after apart from the blocks? Any chilo's you would like etc... Can pick you up something :2thumb:.


Am completely skint atm hun


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Sweet! I love it when I don't see a spider for ages, then a moult is thrown out of its hiding place - the anticipation of seeing the *new* spider once it emerges out is great. My P. cambridgei has been out a few times since its last moult but last night was the first time in yonks it had actually been out hunting a cricket, usually it waits and grabs lunch when it wanders too close without fully emerging, so watching it stealth around and then launch itself at dinner was a joy


My Cambridgei hid all the time when I got her, sometimes I'd see her out but she'd go and hide as soon as she seen me, she's moulted 3 times since I got her and is now just under 3 inches in size, maybe a wee bit more and since rehousing her she's never hidden since but she's a bit lazy and will only pounce on her dinner if it wanders too close lol.


----------

